# 1992 Breezer Lightning



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Not a 92.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

details, details  nice looking bike, very clean


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

...as far as hot rodding an old bike goes, that looks quite nice.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> ...as far as hot rodding an old bike goes, that looks quite nice.


I might steal that phrase.....


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

So what year is it...could be a '91, 93 all the way up to '98, which I think it might be.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Steeljaws said:


> So what year is it...could be a '91, 93 all the way up to '98, which I think it might be.


94 or older. The binder bolt placed forward of the seattube is your tell.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> 94 or older. The binder bolt placed forward of the seattube is your tell.


 Yes, 94 or older, but no older then '91 when the bikes went from being made in aluminum in America, to steel in Japan...so, 91, 92, 93, or 94....take your pick.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Hmmmm, this is a good mystery....


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Gee, this is a nail biter....like a Mary Westmacott mystery novel....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Serial numbers don't very often lie. Guessing this one starts H3


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Serial numbers don't very often lie.


Unless it's a Ritchey


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Unless it's a Ritchey


Or a Bontrager or a Yeti


----------



## MB Zipper (May 16, 2010)

TraumaARNP said:


> View attachment 555804


"A thing of beauty is a joy forever." (John Keats)


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

MB Zipper said:


> "A thing of beauty is a joy forever." (John Keats)


Yes it is; nice touch quoting from Keats....a much maligned and misunderstood poet who's greatness and influence only came after his very early demise. Hmmmm, sounds like someone I know.


----------



## MB Zipper (May 16, 2010)

TraumaARNP said:


> Yes it is; nice touch quoting from Keats....a much maligned and misunderstood poet who's greatness and influence only came after his very early demise. Hmmmm, sounds like someone I know.


There's something about the meer sight of a Breezer that brings out that quote from John Keats. The geometry, paint scheme, the way none of the components distract from the rest of the bike. The font used for the brand name makes it look like it's being pushed by a breeze. Even an old beat up Breezer frame sitting in the back of some shed is a thing of beauty. Someday I'll own a Breezer!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

MB Zipper said:


> There's something about the meer sight of a Breezer that brings out that quote from John Keats...Even an old beat up Breezer frame sitting in the back of some shed is a thing of beauty.


The second part of your statement has validity. The first part, not so much. The most recent turd:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

pinguwin said:


> The second part of your statement has validity. The first part, not so much. The most recent turd:


Ouch, that bike hurts my eyes. The Tora really kills it.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Those 29" wheels don't help....throws it all off.


----------



## MB Zipper (May 16, 2010)

pinguwin said:


> The second part of your statement has validity. The first part, not so much. The most recent turd:


That is not my idea of a Breezer paint scheme... Did Trek help Joe out with that one?
Here's what the latest Thunder Comp and Pro look like.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Tsk, tsk. Still ain't as beautiful.


----------

